# Official 2008 Bimmerfest "Day of Driving Giveaway" Thread



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

*Bimmerfest's "Day of Driving Giveaway" -- No Purchase Necessary!*

Bimmerfest.com is giving one lucky member a certificate for a free One-Day Driving School ($650 Value) at the Performance Center Driving School in Greer, SC! In addition to the driving school, you will also be treated to a hot lap in an M car driven by Donnie Isley! To enter, simply reply to this thread (*with at least 5 words*) located in the Performance Center Delivery forum on Bimmerfest.com between November 25, 2008 at 9:00 AM EST and December 08, 2008 at 5:00 PM EST. You may post multiple times but only your first post will count as entry into the contest.

You can see details about the Performance Driving School at: 
http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/PDS/Default.aspx

You can see details about the One-Day School at:
http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/PDS/Schools/OneDaySchool.aspx

To see more details including the official rules of the giveaway, please visit http://www.bimmerfest.com/index.php?page=giveaway2

This thread will be opened tomorrow morning when the giveaway begins! Good luck to everyone looking to win :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## murky (Oct 5, 2008)

Day of driving sounds good, sign me up please :drive:


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dream come true! Sign me up. :thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Great prize! I hope to win!


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

My in-laws live nearby. This gives me a legit reason to get out of their house.


----------



## wac77 (Jun 19, 2005)

Would love to get the One-Day Driving School!


----------



## scottyt24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Count me in. what a great prize!


----------



## brosher (Aug 2, 2006)

Guess what I want for Christmas this year!


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, what a great giveaway!

Please put my name in the hat!


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes! Sign me up, please!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow! What a great opportunity. Lets wait and see who the lucky one is. All the best!


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

This is something worth winning, count me in. 

dj


----------



## philo98 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, please enter me too. Thanks.


----------



## ssamols (Apr 11, 2002)

I would love to go. Please enter me too!


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Post #15 sounds like a winner!!!
Please sign me up! :thumbup:


----------



## 0330i6 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm 60 miles away from there and pass it quite often. Sign me up, Please


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

I did the one day driving school a few weeks ago and it was FANTASTIC!

I'd like to go again, so everyone else can stop posting now, I'm going to win.


----------



## blord1124 (Apr 29, 2008)

*sign me up!*

Sign me up for a day of driving school!


----------



## Bigbadbull (May 21, 2008)

Sounds like Fun Sign me up!
Have always wanted to go...


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Here is my entry for the prize drawing... Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## shinpa (Apr 15, 2008)

please sign me up - thanks!


----------



## nj335i (Nov 9, 2006)

Sign me up for the driving school! I need it!


----------



## Vodka G (Jan 18, 2006)

Sign me up right here 

:thumbup:


----------



## AJ223 (Sep 24, 2008)

this sounds absolutely amazing, i'd love to try it!


----------



## nads12345 (Apr 18, 2004)

sign me up!!


----------



## Ed103 (Dec 28, 2004)

I would like to win. Thank you.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

nads12345 said:


> sign me up!!





Ed103 said:


> Me!!!


You guys should read the rules to the giveaway. It states in bold letters: at least 5 words. :thumbup:


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Vitacura said:


> You guys should read the rules to the giveaway. It states in bold letters: at least 5 words. :thumbup:


Come on!!!!! Why did you tell them?!?!?


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Please, please, please pick me.


----------



## jbehler (Aug 18, 2008)

What a day...sign me up


----------



## cell21633 (Mar 12, 2008)

i can has entry? plzz?


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

Sign me up too...


----------



## Z4Dennis (Dec 1, 2006)

If at first you don't succeed, try again. Wow, just in time for Xmas! Thanks.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Kief said:


> Come on!!!!! Why did you tell them?!?!?


Don't worry.. there's more who didn't read it!


----------



## dean2c (Apr 15, 2007)

PCD was just a warm-up -- would love to head back down for another day of driving.


----------



## rgali1 (Nov 30, 2006)

This would be great...sign me up!


----------



## AW09335i (Oct 22, 2008)

Sign me up please, sounds like a perfect christmas gift


----------



## DreaMINI (Jul 11, 2008)

*Now thats motoring!*

Can't wait to really push the limits in those lovely cars.


----------



## snowfreak323 (Apr 30, 2008)

Come on baby!!!


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

Great give away -- I'm in.


----------



## alefcole (Aug 22, 2007)

I hope to be the lucky one


----------



## 5seriesmatt (Aug 31, 2008)

Sign me up! Sounds like loads of fun, thanks!


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll hopefully be doing a PCD around March. Doing it over wouldn't be such a bad thing.



nads12345 said:


> sign me up!!


LOL fail. 5 words or more to enter.


----------



## Karen1122 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds great!!! sign me up


----------



## cgajjar330i (Jul 9, 2004)

sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## bbooker (Dec 19, 2007)

*Driving Giveaway*

Sign me up! First the Nürburgring now this. Life is good:bigpimp:


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

I first got hooked on BMW's four years ago when my son gave me a ride in his new M Roadster when I visited him in London. He didn't let me have the wheel (just as well with the driving on the "wrong" side of the road.) I'd love to tell him that I was at the Performance Center. A ride in an M car would be icing on the cake.


----------



## 108598 (Feb 5, 2008)

:roundel:It would be outstanding to win the Day of Driving Giveaway! Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roundel:


----------



## KING14 (Nov 27, 2008)

This would be great! I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## scottvlaiku (Apr 21, 2008)

Please sign me up. Good luck to all!


----------



## megaphani (Mar 31, 2007)

megaphani is in.:thumbup:


----------



## wadd3456 (Sep 7, 2005)

wadd345 is definately in. Its not to far from my house either  Sign me up!


----------



## laurens (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a 335xi sedan 6spd 2008


----------



## jcgnj66 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Count me in for the contest*

Have not had the beast on the track yet, and some instruction would be welcome! JCG 08' 535i, blk saph met


----------



## 328Vert_Jim (Dec 17, 2007)

Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Please!!!!


----------



## jason130284 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Bimmerfest. This is a wonderful idea. Sign me up too.


----------



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

*sign me up too*

Nt


----------



## Lurch09 (Mar 5, 2007)

Me too please!


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

*Pick Me*

Pick me - there's nothing more fun than doing a hot lap with Donnie :yikes:, unless you're doing a hot lap yourself!:bigpimp:


----------



## omszz (Jul 24, 2008)

Hope to win! Please sign me up!


----------



## fly5280 (Sep 23, 2007)

I hope to win! And the Greenville area is very nice...

Good luck,
J


----------



## JonS2004330ci (Feb 24, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## mdurnwald (Apr 12, 2007)

My wife & son need a turn!!!


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

The best of the best.


----------



## caliman (Oct 1, 2008)

Please put my name in the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## MedicChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been dreaming about this. 
Please, sign me up!!


----------



## deth (Nov 8, 2008)

A chance to beat on an M3 that isn't mine? Hell yea! Sign me up:thumbup:


----------



## ahull (Apr 4, 2006)

I feel lucky, count me in.


----------



## bknauss (Jan 2, 2008)

Placing myself in the running...


----------



## fearless880 (Jul 26, 2007)

*woot woot*

pick me! sounds like a blast!:thumbup:


----------



## the_brouhaha (Aug 21, 2008)

Sign me up please!


----------



## nmp411 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sign me up! This would be awesome!


----------



## tdbrph (Jul 5, 2006)

Please sign me up !


----------



## BimmerRules! (Apr 29, 2008)

Please sign me up! Thanks,


----------



## 2000se (Oct 4, 2007)

*this would be a sweet win!*

i would love to be chosen for this.


----------



## randyjstark (Mar 17, 2008)

Sweet, im in!


----------



## Michael Star (Oct 22, 2007)

I want to drive a performance BMW!!


----------



## firegabe (May 17, 2007)

Please pick me


----------



## AirConnr11 (Feb 28, 2007)

sign me up


----------



## whitem3/4 (Jan 14, 2006)

Oooo pick me.......pick me!!!!!


----------



## maggie2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Sign me up please!


----------



## Blinky330XI (Feb 21, 2005)

fingers crossed, sign me up!


----------



## bcmabs (Nov 5, 2006)

Sign me up for the adventure.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Good luck to all... But please pick me FTW!


----------



## bman08 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Sign me up please!*

Sounds exciting! Sign me up please!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I'm ready to go again,just let me know when !


----------



## dictator (May 1, 2007)

I have always wanted to ride in an M with a pro at BMW no less.


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

*sounds great*

please sign me up!


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll gladly make the trek from Atlanta to Spartanburg for something this cool!


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

nads12345 said:


> sign me up!!





Ed103 said:


> Me!!!





jusmills said:


> Sign me up too...





snowfreak323 said:


> Come on baby!!!





caveatesq said:


> Sign me up!





twowinns said:


> Count me in.





TeeZee said:


> Count me in





dubis said:


> Me too! Me too!





f5racing said:


> Sign me up!





LuvThatSam said:


> Good luck eveyone!





megaphani said:


> megaphani is in.:thumbup:





Stevej2001 said:


> Nt





Lurch09 said:


> Me too please!





ransomed said:


> pick me!





flat6fan said:


> Cool, sign me up!





B-Pecan said:


> I'm definitely in!





Rainman43 said:


> I'm IN! I'm IN!





rkneeshaw said:


> In





JonS2004330ci said:


> Count me in!





the_brouhaha said:


> Sign me up please!





tdbrph said:


> Please sign me up !





randyjstark said:


> Sweet, im in!





firegabe said:


> Please pick me





AirConnr11 said:


> sign me up





geoyoung said:


> Please count me in !





devla said:


> Sign me up please.





gfd1989 said:


> please sign me up.





geo1317 said:


> Count me in.





maggie2 said:


> Sign me up please!





eyeguy said:


> please sign me up!


:rofl: (Shhhhh... Nobody say anything!)


----------



## Huezo (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure a day of driving would be a lot of fun.


----------



## patnak1 (Jun 28, 2003)

Sounds GREAT FUN!! Ill drive on the new bridge from Hawaii to California to get there if I win (HAHA Just Kiddin) Please count me in!

Thanks


----------



## kwyjibo (Jun 1, 2006)

Me too!!! enough, philipWOT? :dunno: ...now!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## paulbrown (Sep 7, 2008)

My parents live just down the road from that place. Hope I win!!


----------



## tx540 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sign me up, please!!


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

A little late to the party but here I am!


----------



## BeRzErKaS (Jan 1, 2004)

I really hope I win!


----------



## TheCritic (Sep 6, 2008)

I guess free would get me to South Carolina! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## jeftrz (Apr 11, 2006)

All I have to do is figure out how to get to SC


----------



## mas857 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Pickup*

I'll be picking my ED up at the PCD in January, can't wait!:rofl:


----------



## cmblego (Sep 7, 2008)

Please sign me up for the Driving School Contest


----------



## FrstBMR (Mar 16, 2008)

sign me up sign me up ohh yeah sing me up..............


----------



## lochness (Apr 25, 2006)

Please sign me up.


----------



## kaldenbk (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll drive 200 miles for a hot lap with Donnie, count me in!

Brian


----------



## smellthebeans (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm in because I want to win!


----------



## tiger16 (Feb 7, 2008)

I hold the golden ticket!!!!


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

Sign me up too!


----------



## 09335iMT (Nov 19, 2008)

free day of driving school, sounds awesome. Sign me up


----------



## aleks (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, please, sign me up!


----------



## MrDavid (Jun 11, 2007)

Count me in! Please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## emily611 (Dec 3, 2008)

a haiku:

driving school for me
dream come true for my boyfriend
heavenly roadtrips


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh boy, sign me up please!


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

Everyone one I know, who has been to driving course taught by professional drivers, has said it is one of the best experiences they have had and strongly recommend eveyone attend one. I hope to go to Spartenburg in the Spring and just obtained an application for it. If fortunate enough to win this contest, the application may be moot. Should I win, I will extend my stay for the second day of the program. 

If the treatment at the PCD is comparable to the reception at Die Welt for EDP, then the experience will be truly memorable.


----------



## Knightbimmer (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello, this is the reply for the day of driving in my home state of SC at the BMW plant


----------



## SaSo (Nov 26, 2008)

*Dang*

WOW. that would be freckin awesome. Count me in.


----------



## Max Gunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Sounds great. Sign me up for this!

MG


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

it would be like winning the lottery...


----------



## ACHOO330Ci (Apr 30, 2007)

Free? Can't beat that!


----------



## xoutofstepx (Jan 1, 2007)

This is awesome! Maybe I can visit my relatives in NC & Georgia too.


----------



## tomjrau (May 14, 2007)

This is something everyone should do at least once before they die!


----------



## joefouche (Jul 22, 2006)

Count me in, thanks:thumbup:


----------



## slrobertson (Sep 20, 2006)

*Please pick me!*


----------



## asepgrad (Dec 5, 2008)

*Driving School?*

I'm in! Pick me! Pick me!:angel:


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

Me too, count me in!


----------



## philorock (Mar 8, 2008)

*day of driving*

i know i won this


----------



## synergest1 (Jun 25, 2007)

count me in


----------



## SF-M3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Please add me to the drawing. Thanks,


----------



## anu (Jun 9, 2007)

Should I count myself as pessimistic since I never win lucky draws or optimistic coz I keep trying.


----------



## Beha (Aug 23, 2008)

Please sign me up


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

That sounds great to me!!!!!!


----------



## McAngus (Aug 26, 2008)

please sign me up.

Thanks!

Mcangus


----------



## Daveron (Jan 20, 2008)

Please sign me up.


----------



## Blue1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Dream come true! Sign me up


----------



## derGolfspieler (Jun 24, 2005)

*my entry*

hope i win!


----------



## ineedae46m3 (Jan 27, 2008)

I would love this prize, sign me up!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Me, please and thank you!


----------



## morrisP (Dec 3, 2008)

sign me up! id love to ride in an m car!


----------



## JohnMadd (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the ad for their school and the last quote is great.------BMW ownership not required. A driving passion is.-----I got both, sign me up.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

pix335i said:


> *Bimmerfest's "Day of Driving Giveaway" -- No Purchase Necessary!*
> 
> Bimmerfest.com is giving one lucky member a certificate for a free One-Day Driving School ($650 Value) at the Performance Center Driving School in Greer, SC! In addition to the driving school, you will also be treated to a hot lap in an M car driven by Donnie Isley! To enter, simply reply to this thread (*with at least 5 words*) located in the Performance Center Delivery forum on Bimmerfest.com between November 25, 2008 at 9:00 AM EST and December 08, 2008 at 5:00 PM EST. You may post multiple times but only your first post will count as entry into the contest.
> 
> ...


Getting driven in an M car by Donnie Isley, sign me up!!!!


----------



## john5 (Nov 2, 2008)

Who is donnie isley?


----------



## bluebug (Oct 13, 2006)

Tell Donnie he's riding shot gun this time.


----------



## surf330 (Sep 20, 2008)

I would be thrilled to win. Please sign me up!


----------



## scmgoblue (Dec 8, 2008)

Very cool prize......crossing my fingers.


----------



## Justincase! (Mar 10, 2008)

i hope I win the prize ! good luck to all


----------

